# Before and after



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Finished my tank, so thought I"d share some before and after pictures 

as you can see it was very green, but very low light and had a big issue with BBA. 









this is right before switching it over









added better lighting. a bubble wall, thinned/added plants and changed the gravel over









added the background and some more fish









Pictures taken today (2 weeks after beginning of project) The waters a little cloudy today, but I did a waterchange this morning so it should clear by tonight.

























I'm open to idea's on aquascaping too, as you can see I dont have that magic touch lol


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i'd say let it grow in before adjusting the aquascape, they can be dramatically different in a few weeks once you see how the plants grow.

Also for better plant growth, the bubble wall should be turned off, keep it in though, as if you were to go on co2, it works great at degassing at night if you make a mix to strong or don't have a solenoid for pressurized


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The bubble/breaking surface thing has been and still is being discussed to death over at plantedtank. Most seem to think that it'll improve CO2 saturation in non-CO2 tanks and I would agree, since the exchange will bring in fresh CO2 from the air and the plants utilize CO2, reducing it in the tank. I just personally don't like bubbles, so I don't use them. I use powerheads pointed just below the surface to ripple the water instead.

As for the scape, I think Neven is right in that there is not much point to overhauling until there is more growth. However, 2 things you might want to do is group your plants better/tighter instead of scattering them all over the tank and the other is to move that piece of wood more off-center so that it doesn't look at contrived.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok, I plugged the air pump into the same timer as the lights now so when they go off the bubbles turn off at the same time. I'll try that for a while and I'll let the plants establish more before attempting an aquascape. 

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Update on my 55 gallon 
























My youngest enjoying the tank 
























And my 10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Sushi the betta has moved back into his 2 gallon.. Didnt want him to eat the babies 
























And some of my crystals


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pix...tanks look great


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

The plants filled in nicely in the 55g


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Agree with mystical, the plants filled in nicely. Nice CRS, hopefully they'll start breeding for you !


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work!!!


----------

